# اكبر طائرة ركاب و شحن فى العالم,الاسطوره السوبر جامبو



## maged123 (15 مايو 2010)

هي أكبر طائرة ركاب في العالم، وهي طائرة ذات طابقين وتعمل على أربع محركات نفاثة والتي تتكون من طابقين، أنتجتها شركة صناعة الطائرات الأوروبية "إيرباص"، وأقعلت الطائرة في أول طيران فعلي لها في 27 أبريل 2005 من مطار مدينة تولوز إحدى مدن جنوب فرنسا، وقامت الطائرة بأول رحلة تجارية لها في 25 أكتوبر 2007 مع الخطوط الجوية السنغافورية وكان خط الرحلة سنغافورة - سيدني، وكانت الطائرة تسمى أثناء عمليات التطوير وقبل ظهورها للنور باسم *إيرباص A3XX*، وأطلق على الطائرة فيما بعد لقب "*سوبر جامبو*" كونها أكبر طائرة ركاب مدنية حديثة. تعتبر الإيرباص إيه 380 أكبر طائرة ركاب في العالم إلا أنها أقصر طولاً من طائرة إيرباص إيه 340-600، وللطائرة نموذج آخر غير هذا النموذج المخصص للركاب، وهو نموذج الشحن ايرباص إيه 380-800إف، إذ تعتبر هذه الطائرة واحدة من أكبر طائرات الشحن الجوي الموجودة في العالم، وتتفوق حمولتها حمولة طائرة الشحن الروسية أنتونوف إيه إن-225. يوفر تصميم الإيرباص إيه 380-800 القدرة للطائرة على الطيران مسافة تقدر 15200 كيلومتراً (8200 ميل بحري) أي أنها تستطيع الطيران من هونج كونج في الصين إلى بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وتبدأ سرعتها الفعلية من 0.85 ماخ (أي ما يقارب 900 كم/ساعة)، وتعتبر الإيرباص 380 أول طائرة تجارية تعمل باستخدام الغاز المُسال.
في يوم 19 ديسمبر 2000 وافق المجلس الإستشاري للتصاميم الجديدة بإيرباص على إطلاق برنامج بـ8.8 مليار يورو لبناء الطائرة إيه 3XX، والتي أصبحت بعد ذلك إيه 380 بأوامر توريد لست عملاء بـ 55 طائرة. أطلق علي طائرة البرنامج بعد ذلك إيه 380؛ وذلك نتيجة لتتابع أسماء طائرات ايرباص التي بدأت بإيرباص إيه 300 حتى إيه 340. وقد اختير الرقم ثمانية لأنه يشبة طابقي الطائرة، وأيضاً لأنه رقم حظ سعيد في بلدان آسيا حيث يجرى تسويق الطائرة.[3] التهيئات النهاية للطائرة توقفت في مطلع عام 2001، وبد تصنيع أو عنصر مربع من جناح أول طائرة ايرباص إيه 380 في 23 يناير 2002. عن الانتهاء من تصنيع أول طائرة زادت تكلف صناعة الطائرة الواحدة إلى 11 مليار يورو

صور وفيديوهات لاول اختبار للطائرة
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540369/A380.bmp.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540368/airbus-a380-1.jpg.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540367/6a00bfbe21e73ee67000c2252291c0549d500pi.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540366/13250_tcm402-349824.jpg.html  http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540365/a380-exterior.jpg.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540364/A380.gif.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8541541/A380-Firstflight.zip.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8541302/A_380Designsandtesting.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540401/AirbusA380tailstrike2.avi.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540400/AirbusA380tailstrike1.avi.html


----------



## المتكامل (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا وفعلا صور عظيمة لك الشكر


----------

